# *RITZ OVERLOAD!*



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I went to visit Nate over the weekend and took some cute pics of my lil guy! He's so cute!! I miss that little snuggly-butt SOO much! Enjoy!! PS...don't mind Nate's hairy leg!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Also, I found some other pictures from before Nate left. I think Nate took these while I was sleeping.... :roll:


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Those are AWESOME pics! I need you to come here and get me some pics like that of Hershey!  You got one beautiful Chi in those pics! :wave:

I REALLY love pics 1 and 4 in the first post, also pic 3 in the second post. :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

All beautiful pics but the last 2 just melt my heart. You could get lost in those liquid eyes of his. I just adore Ritz and I miss seeing him and Sadie. I trust the visit went well. :wave:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Gorgeous pictures as usual!!


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Wonderful photos of my favorite little guy :love5: 
Had to save them for hubby to see.

Ritz must be ok with toes. Sophie'd make short work of any big toe that comes within chewing distance !!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love Ritz pictures... those are as darling as ever


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks guys! :wave: I think Ritzy is a cutie too! :wink: He's a little ham in front of the camera! I love the last pics too! He's not really into chewing toes but he loves licking them! Good thing I was asleep! :wink: 

Yes, the trip went well! We didn't do too much because there isn't a whole lot to do in East Lansing but we did check out the zoo (it was pretty sad compared to the San Diego Zoo)! All in all, it was very nice seeing Nate and Ritz!  I miss them already!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Beautiful pictures as always! I love seeing Sadie and Ritz through your cameras. Sounds weird but they really look like they are right here on my desk, they look so real, like I could reach out and touch them. :wink:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

You are a great photographer and Ritz is a darling.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wonderful pics! how are the boys doing without their gals?


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

We're hanging in there, Ritz is enjoying being my palpator dog as I am using him as a model for my studies. 

Vet school is HARD. Put it this way. It's about 2:00 in the afternoon here, there is a football game and tailgaiters are out. I've been in the anatomy lab staring at my disecction for almost 5 hours already. 

Good to hear from you guys! 

-Nate


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

OMG!!! Ritz is so sweet! Those pictures are adorable. He and Eddy almost look like brothers their faces are very similar!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

They are great pics , really clear. they are both lovely :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

aww one of the last pics is so gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> We're hanging in there, Ritz is enjoying being my palpator dog as I am using him as a model for my studies.
> 
> Vet school is HARD. Put it this way. It's about 2:00 in the afternoon here, there is a football game and tailgaiters are out. I've been in the anatomy lab staring at my disecction for almost 5 hours already.
> 
> ...


I think vet school would be harder than regular medical school. People docs have to treat only one species (one that can tell them where and when it hurts, which must be helpful); vets have to treat multiple species who can give few clues as to what's ailing them. Plus, people docs aren't apt to get bitten very often. :wink: Vets rock! :headbang:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Actually, Nate's roomie is a med school student and Nate says that he studies a lot more than his roomie. Also, his roomies classes are all pass/fail. :shock:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

He takes great pics.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Actually, Nate's roomie is a med school student and Nate says that he studies a lot more than his roomie. Also, his roomies classes are all pass/fail. :shock:


Wow, I'm not sure I'd want a doctor whose classes were all pass/fail. That's pretty scary, huh? :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i wish you good luck at the school and otherwise you could both go for a professional photographer career :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm so glad you got to go for a visit. I bet Ritz was estatic to see you ( Well Nate too ) I love the pics but the 4th one is my favorite


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

wow, you should be a professional photographer! (for all i know, you are  ) I wish bonnie would sit still so i could get some nice pics of her like that...


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Wow, I'm not sure I'd want a doctor whose classes were all pass/fail. That's pretty scary, huh? :shock:


Seriously! That's exactly what I said! 



Auggies Mom said:


> I'm so glad you got to go for a visit. I bet Ritz was estatic to see you ( Well Nate too ) I love the pics but the 4th one is my favorite


I think they both were happy to see me! I played and snuggled with Ritzy as much as I could. His fur is so soft i just wanted to pet him all day!  *sigh* I miss that little bugger!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

AWW! It's SO great to see pics of Ritzy again  you have no idea! (Well I guess you do actually, lol) When's Sadies turn?!? You're really great at taking pics too Kristen! What a talented little family


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Ruby's Ma said:


> AWW! It's SO great to see pics of Ritzy again  you have no idea! (Well I guess you do actually, lol) When's Sadies turn?!? You're really great at taking pics too Kristen! What a talented little family


Thanks! :wave: I know, I've been lazy about taking new pics of Sadie. I will have to take some as soon as I get a free moment.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Nate has THE most stunning foot!!! I love the props uses to capture the foot in it's full glory!! :lol: 

But seriously folks.. those are some fantastic photos. I hope they're settling into their new home nicely!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely to see pics of Ritz again, especially love the 4th pic. He's got such lovely heartmelting eyes. Great pics, all of them and the piggy toe ones have such appeal.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

AWESOME photos as usual! I am so happy you got to visit- that went fast right, it has been a month? I love the Ritzy Roo man too! Is he spoken for cause he and Bindi would be an awful cute couple! :wink:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It is wonderful to see Ritz again...great pic's as always. How nice that you and Nate got to spend some time together. Ritz must have been beside himself with excitement to have you both with him again LOL


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Cooper said:


> Nate has THE most stunning foot!!! I love the props uses to capture the foot in it's full glory!! :lol:
> 
> But seriously folks.. those are some fantastic photos. I hope they're settling into their new home nicely!!


Actually, it's my foot! :shock: I'm glad it's clean! LOL :lol: 

Yeah, Ritz and Nate are all settled in. I think Ritz likes his new home...he has lots of room to zoom around in. :wink: Vic, you're going to have to ask Sadie about Ritz! I think she's in love with him! :wink:


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

those are beautiful photos, you are really good, but i guess it helps that you have such a photogenic lil pup to take pics of.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Aw! Those are great pictures. Sounds like you had a nice visit!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I have no idea how I missed this post but those pictures are fabulous. Ritz is such an doll and you could get lost in his eyes.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I love his eyes too...they're so expressive! Glad you found the pics!!


----------

